

Why the Popularity of Unit Testing is Waning - gnosis
http://lispy.wordpress.com/2008/05/23/why-the-popularity-of-unit-testing-is-waning/

======
dmoney
The article that the author links to[1] is talking specifically about unit
testing in Java. I'm not sure it has ever been that popular in Java to begin
with, although there may have been buzz about it for a while. The arguments
for its waning hinge on the idea that unit testing is hard and requires
training and books. Refactoring legacy code for testability can be tough (or
at least scary), but writing unit tests themselves is pretty easy, and
questions about how JUnit works can be answered by a web search.

[1] [http://binstock.blogspot.com/2008/05/is-popularity-of-
unit-t...](http://binstock.blogspot.com/2008/05/is-popularity-of-unit-tests-
waning.html)

------
nickbp
This hasn't been my experience at all in my own work. While I don't subscribe
to the extreme 'unit test every single function' mindset, I definitely find
unit testing to be useful for checking the consistency of key functionality on
a per-module basis. And that has the bonus side-effect of ensuring that I keep
the code structured in easily-tested modules with well-defined interfaces.

